# Applet- msg ausgeben



## Priyaa (6. Jan 2005)

Hallo,
Ich lerne gerade Java und möchte von euch geholfen werden. Ich habe ein kleines Programm versuch zu verstehen und dies fertig zu machen.

Das Programm:

```
public class PrimApplet extends Applet {
	String msg;
	public void init() {
		setBackground(Color.cyan);
		setForeground(Color.red);
		msg = "innerhalb von init( ) --";
	}
	public void start() {
		msg += " innerhalb von start( ) --";
	}
	public void paint (Graphics g) {
		msg += " innerhalb von paint( ).";
		g.drawString(msg, 30, 30);
	}
}
```

Das Applet soll 3 msg ausgeben. Es tut tatsächlich nicht. Wie kann  es gerettet werden?
Ich habe folgendes versucht:

```
public class PrimApplet extends Applet {
	String msg;
	public void init() {
		setBackground(Color.cyan);
		setForeground(Color.red);
	boolean erste = erste msg;                            //mein Vorschlag	
               msg = "innerhalb von init( ) --";
	}
	public void start() {
		msg += " innerhalb von start( ) --";
	}
	public void paint (Graphics g) {
		msg += " innerhalb von paint( ).";
		g.drawString(msg, 30, 30);
                 if {boolean erste = ??                                         // mein Vorschlag
	}
}
```

Erkläre mir bitte das Programm. Danke

_Edit by Dotlens: Code Tags eingefügt_


----------



## dotlens (6. Jan 2005)

was funktioniert an dem Programm nicht? möchtest du das die Meldungen einzeln angezeigt werden und nicht alle hintereinander? oder wo liegt das Problem?

du kanns doch nicht einer boolean variablen (erste) "erse msg" zuweisen?!?
boolean vars speichern nur den zustand true und false


----------



## Priyaa (6. Jan 2005)

Hallo, 
Ich möchte,dass die Meldungen einzelne anzeigen und nicht alle hintereinander.
Was muss ändern, damit es einzelne angezeigt werden kann?

Danke


----------



## dotlens (6. Jan 2005)

g.drawString(msg, 30, 30);  zeichnet den String. du brauchst eifach für jeden String denn du ausgeben möchtest diesen Befehl. (30,30) sind die Koordinaten....


----------

